# Accès à l'Appstore bloqué



## jpa67 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour - Dès que je veux me connecter sur l'Appstore apparait un petit jeu de bowling que
j'avais téléchargé il y a un an, si je clique sur ouvrir le jeu se lance OK, mais je ne peux RIEN FAIRE D'AUTRES sous l'Appstore
Pas de nouvel achat, pas de mises à jour
Je désinstalle complètement le jeu, (icone qui tremble, clic sur la croix), c'est pareil
Bref, ce jeu "a pris la main", comment faire pour accéder à nouveau à l'Appstore ?
Merci de vos réponses et à bientôt   jpa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Je me suis connecté au Mac et j'ai supprimé le jeu, à présent tout marche normalement
J'ai de nouveau accès à l'App Store
@+++ jpa

.


----------

